
Encapsulation and Abstraction in 3D: Modules for Vase Sculptures in OpenSCAD - zipfle
https://rluckom.github.io/interesting-shapes/posts/some_functions_for_vases/
======
aerophilic
As I have done more and more modeling using OpenSCAD, I keep wondering if
there is a “better” way of abstracting libraries. In particular, what is the
“right” way to say that the attachment point of an arm is at point [x,y,z,
yaw,pitch,roll]. Sure you can use the origin for a particular part, but what
happens if you have more than one point of connection?

I feel like there is more that can be done here. However I love the
functionality the author gives on taking advantage of the “children” concept
in OpenSCAD.

------
arca_vorago
I really like openscad, but it doesn't export to the formats I need (fbx/obj).
Perhaps if there was a pandoc for 3d files I would use it more.

------
PeachPlum
I'm so glad I cam across this, I didn't know OpenSCAD has those kind of
features.

